
The SK8 Multimedia Authoring Environment - ingve
http://sk8.dreamhosters.com/sk8site/sk8.html
======
brudgers
Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SK8](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SK8)

------
ingve
Someone archived the code on GitHub:

[https://github.com/waywardmonkeys/apple_sk8/](https://github.com/waywardmonkeys/apple_sk8/)

